
Falling through the holes in Texas' pro-life laws - stopinsanity16
https://www.reddit.com/r/Austin/comments/4c7fjx/my_nightmare_with_texas_womens_health_laws/
======
stopinsanity16
The couple to whom this happened have now gone public:
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/03/31/texas-
force...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/03/31/texas-forced-this-
woman-to-deliver-a-stillborn-baby.html) .

